# LED's?



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon that I'm setting up and I wanted to make it a Planted. I considering Led's but couldn't find much info on them. I also wasn't sure what fixture would work with my aquarium. Any info would be great.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

From what I've read, LED's put out pretty low PAR unless you buy some really expensive ones


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, I was trying to keep over all costs down while getting the shimmering effect that I liked so much on my reef tank. Anything you recommend? t5's or t8's?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Search for Panorama Pro's.. One of the best LED out there for growing plants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you want to play with LED's you can find them in strips for a reasonable price on ebay...
for your housing go to home depot and get a vinyl gutter and a couple of end caps....they work great...


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

lohachata said:


> if you want to play with LED's you can find them in strips for a reasonable price on ebay...
> for your housing go to home depot and get a vinyl gutter and a couple of end caps....they work great...


Thanks, I might give that a try. I work for a gutter company so I can make it with polished aluminum on the inside. I like the idea of led's but I might just end up going with t8's


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have LEDS in strips on my 10 gal. They work wonderfully with my plants and are cheap!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have LED's on my ADA tank...but they are not cheap. I know alot of crap is talked about ADA but this fixture is a testament to what their stuff can do. Hecks its only rated to a 7.5 gallon and I have it on a 18.









Depending on the level of planted tank you have in mind will determine the fixture you require. A tank like mine requires alot more than fancy lights.


----------

